# Schaum ?



## Xeal87 (12. Juni 2003)

Hi.
Wie würdet ihr in PS schaum darstellen ??
Also ich meine zum Beispiel von einem Bier


----------



## HAL (12. Juni 2003)

Ich würd spontan sagen, dass man das einfach von hand machen muss, weil schaum einfach keine einheitliche oberfläche hat. mal sind die blasen so winzig, dass man sie als "weisse, einheitliche masse" malen könnte, aber man muss auch einzelne größere blasen einbauen...
vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo einen filter dazu *g*


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (13. Juni 2003)

Ich würd eine weiße Fläche nehmen, Störungen hinzufügen, etwas weichzeichnen und den Bereich innerhalb einer Auswahl mit Strg+U aufhellen.
Nur als kleine Anregung


----------

